# Sleeping Problems



## rosie200500 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
I have a rather delicate question to ask ,my wife and I are both in our 60s and are thinking about buying a coach built camper van, the problem we have is that we both have to get up in the night to use the loo, so we are looking for a camper van which will allow us to sleep lenght ways so I do not have to climb over the good lady, well this is a problem because most van's sleep width ways to save space, we want to buy a medium size camper.
Please help if you can.
Yours Rose200500


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.....no,you'll love it so much and sleep so soundly that you wont need to get up in the night :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy

seriously though,there are medium sized MH's with two long beds in the back,obviously at the expense of the other facilities.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
My wife and I also like to avoid 'midnight mountaineering' so I have been doing the exercise of looking for 'vans with 2 single beds or settees that will convert into same. Have only been looking at new(ish) and the list includes:

Bessacarr 434 or 464
Swift Sundance 532LP
Autosleepers Nuevo EK
Autotrail Navajo
Elddis Autoquest 115
Elddis Autoquest 140
Elddis Autoquest 175
Elddis Aspire 215

We have also found the Autocruise Augusta late model second hand, which we hope to pick up soon. There are several advertised online at present.

Don't know what budget you are looking at so hope this helps.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Depends I suppose what you wish to spend , you could look at the Autosleeper Nuevo to get an idea , this is a meduim sized van with two long ways beds and loo at back

Gary


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Autocruise Starburst.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hymer Van 572.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

adria coral supreme

Don,t mind him climbing over me

could be interesting

but I get terrible cramps

and need a quick access/exist

I think the new model has a U shaped lounge

ours is two single beds that can be made into a very comfortable double with easy access out
aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John sleeps in the u shaped lounge, I sleep in the overcab.
When we have the grandchildren i sleep in the dinette bed if the parents come John gets lucky :wink: 
We find sleeping top to tail makes it easier to get up withput disturbing the other too much :lol: 
Gives a lot more options.
Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In fact Sue it gives 69 options.  :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

it does sue

what is a 69 option??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quite a lot of UK built vans have two settees which you convert to beds.
That is one option if you don't mind making beds up every evening.
We prefer a forward lounge, using the driving and passenger seats turned around. Ours then has a mid kitchen and length ways twin single beds which could be made into one large double. These are over a very large garage.
We also have a drop down double bed over the driving and passenger seats.
The van is a Hymer Exsis I 562.
I have posted a link to give you an idea.
There are larger engine options.

http://www.hymer.com/Presse2012/HYM...B/Motorhome/TD_HYMER_Exsis-i_2012_english.pdf


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Further to the above, this or a similar lay out, is available on the Hymer Van, Tramp low profile and other continental brands.
It seems to be quite popular in mainland Europe. It suits us


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> In fact Sue it gives 69 options.  :lol:


Then he would be REALLY lucky, but in the motorhome with children and grandchildren  :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Corner fixed beds are ok.
The one who sleeps on the outside gets off the side and the one who sleeps in the inside slides off the end.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Corner fixed beds are ok.
> The one who sleeps on the outside gets off the side and the one who sleeps in the inside slides off the end.


Don't mind corner fixed bed (French bed) myself. Our Tramp had one, but I do wish they would fit them higher so as to make the under storage and particularly the door higher


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*sleeping bliss...*

Sleeping arrangements where at the very top of our priorities when we were looking for our first motorhome last year. Intending to spend around 6 months a year in the MH we decided:

•	We wanted a double bed, not two singles
•	Not to have to make-up a bed everyday
•	Didn't want to climb over each other getting up during the night
•	Didn't have to climb a ladder to get into bed
•	Wanted a comfortable, 'real' mattress

As we couldn't afford any of the new euro-vans with an island bed that were starting to emerge, it was probably inevitable that we finally chose an American RV, with a bedroom slide-out that gives us a walk around queen size bed in a dedicated bedroom. We have seldom enjoyed a more comfortable sleep experience.

We accept all the downsides of a V10 engine pulling a 33' truck, and have never regretted our choice.

mango


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Or you could go to your doctor and get your prostrate checked.
its only a quick one finger job  :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Joe - you should not take pro*state* problems lying down pro*strate*! :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

CI Cipro 85 and it's successor which think is the Riviera G or something have a rear bed area over a large garage that can be configured as 2 singles or one large double bed as the mood dictates.

http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=211


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

The Hymer 634 gives us two singles or one large double. Ok we have to make the beds at night but that consists of opening a cupboard and taking out sleeping bags and pillows and jumping in.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Pippin

But that's how the exam is :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------

